# StringRequest und JsonObjectRequest gemeinsam (Volley)



## wer112 (28. Apr 2022)

Wer kennt sich mit der Bibliothek Volley aus?

Wie kann ich ein StringRequest und JsonObjektRequest zusammen verwenden, ohne das ich ein VolleyError bekomme?

Ich erhalte vom Server ein JSON, aber wenn der Nutzer Ausgeloggt ist, bekomme ich ein Echo, dass der Nutzer ausgeloggt ist.
Wenn ich ein normalen Echo erhalte, erhalte ich ein VolleyError. Wie kann ich JSON Empfangen und gleichzeitig Strings?
Echos erhalte ich für verschiedene Sachen, die die App verarbeiten muss. Aber die möchte Json haben.

Ich entschuldige mich für mein Deutsch.

Ich hoffe, ihr habt/hattet das gleiche Problem und ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Jw456 (29. Apr 2022)

Dann wirst du immer mit Strings arbeiten  müssen. Und selber den zurückgegeben string prüfen müssen ob es nur ein einfacher Text oder ein json ist. 
Wenn es ein json ist es selber in JSONObject parsen. 


Oder du gibst deine  Fehlermeldung auch als json zurück. Und nicht nur ein einfaches Echo.


----------



## wer112 (29. Apr 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Dann wirst du immer mit Strings arbeiten  müssen. Und selber den zurückgegeben string prüfen müssen ob es nur ein einfacher Text oder ein json ist.
> Wenn es ein json ist es selber in JSONObject parsen.
> 
> 
> Oder du gibst deine  Fehlermeldung auch als json zurück. Und nicht nur ein einfaches Echo.


Wie überprüfe ich es? Wollte mit if(response.equalas(JSONObject)) aber das klappt nicht. Wie kann man in ein JSONObjektRequest überprüfen, ob es ein Text oder Json ist.

Das mit dem Fehler, muss ich umdrehen mit !. Aber muss dann prüfen, ob die Variable fehler gibt oder nicht und dann den Fehler Ergebniss anzeigen lassen. KP wie ich das machen kann..


----------



## Jw456 (29. Apr 2022)

Denke nach was für ein JSONObject typisch ist. 
Tipp geschweifte Klammern.


----------



## wer112 (29. Apr 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Denke nach was für ein JSONObject typisch ist.
> Tipp geschweifte Klammern.


Ein JSOn sieht so aus:
{
"email":"max@musterman.de", "passwort":"12345678"
}

Ich müsste, wenn ich es verstehe, das erste zeichen nehmen und überprüfen, ob es ein { ist oder nicht. Und das mit nen substring...

Danke für den richtigen Weg xD


----------



## Jw456 (29. Apr 2022)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann man in ein JSONObjektRequest überprüfen, ob es ein Text oder Json ist.


Wenn du das willst musst du es als String vom Server holen testen und selber Parsen .


----------

